# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Liikennevaloetuudet

## GT8N

> Käsittääkseni nykyisilläkään etuuksilla ei kovin hyviin tuloksiin ole keskustassa päästy.


Ongelma johtuu pääosin siitä, että nykyiset "etuudet" ovat itkettävän ja säälittävän rajamailla. Valoetuuksia tulisi kehittää järkevämpään suuntaan siten, että niistä olisi ihan oikeasti jotain hyötyä. Hyvänä alkuna se, että valot tulisivat aikaisemmin, ettei niihin tarvitsisi edes hidastaa. Tähän voi käyttää myös vaunun tunnistamista silmukalla tai ilmajohdosta. Tällöin valot voisivat tulla heti, eikä niitä tarvitsisi odottaa valokiertoa samalla kuin etuusvalo vilkkuu tärkeän näköisenä. Myös jalankulkuvalojen muuttaminen saksalaistyylisiksi vilkkuvaloiksi olisi merkittävä asia. Eikä keinot lopu siihen.

Hyvä kysymys on myös, että onkohan missään tajuttu sitä, että kaikille uusille raitioteille tulisi toteuttaa nollaviive-etuudet? Linjan 9 kokemukset kun eivät anna kovin hohkaisevaa kuvaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Hyvänä alkuna se, että valot tulisivat aikaisemmin, ettei niihin tarvitsisi edes hidastaa.


Valojen itsessään ei tarvitse vaihtua aikaisemmin, vaan kuljettajalle pitää tulla jokin opaste, joka kertoo valojen vaihtuvan siihen mennessä kun suurinta sallittua nopeutta käyttämällä vaunu saavuttaa valot.

----------


## vristo

> Valojen itsessään ei tarvitse vaihtua aikaisemmin, vaan kuljettajalle pitää tulla jokin opaste, joka kertoo valojen vaihtuvan siihen mennessä kun suurinta sallittua nopeutta käyttämällä vaunu saavuttaa valot.


Juuri näin; ja sitten heti taas takaisin "S"' kun vaunu on ohittanut valon ja taas muu liikenne kulkee. Ei mene montaa sekuntia. 

Sama tekniikka myös bussien etuuksille, missä se on tarpeen. Göteborgista olen kuullut näin olevan; joukkoliikenne-etuudet ovat vahvat, oli se ratikka tai bussi.

----------


## risukasa

> Valojen itsessään ei tarvitse vaihtua aikaisemmin, vaan kuljettajalle pitää tulla jokin opaste, joka kertoo valojen vaihtuvan siihen mennessä kun suurinta sallittua nopeutta käyttämällä vaunu saavuttaa valot.


Pitää kuitenkin huomioida, että täyttä vauhtia risteykseen ajava vaunu tarvitsee huomattavasti tavallista pidemmän suoja-ajan. Jos ajatellaan vaikka skenaariota, että taksi ajaa risteävältä kadulta keltaisilla risteykseen katsomatta että reitti on vapaa risteyksestä ulos ja pysähtyy kiskoille, niin viittäkymppiä kulkeva ratikka ei saa olla neljääkymmentä metriä lähempänä risteystä (hyvällä kelillä). Ja miksi ei sitten tätä vaadittua pitkää suoja-aikaa voisi saman tien antaa raitiovaunulle nuolivaiheena, se kuitenkin viimekädessä parantaa turvallisuutta ja helpottaa kuljettajan työtä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juuri näin; ja sitten heti taas takaisin "S"' kun vaunu on ohittanut valon ja taas muu liikenne kulkee. Ei mene montaa sekuntia.


Tässä on kuvattu se, miten valoetuudet normaalisti keskieurooppalaisissa järjestelmissä toimivat. Se, että ne toimivat näin, ei mitenkään estä riittäviä poikkiajavan liikennevirran suoja-aikoja. Kysymys on vain siitä, että saapuva vaunu tunnistetaan riittävän ajoissa.

Tänne foorumille oli joskus linkitettynäkin videoita Strasbourgista. Niissä näkyi, miten etuus toimii siellä. Ratikan opastintolpan ylimmäisenä on sininen pystyviiva, joka palaa kun saapuva vaunu on tunnistettu ja sille on varattu aja-opaste kun vaunu on risteyksen kohdalla. Tarvittaessa tämä sama sininen viivaopaste on esiopastimena ennen risteystä, jos näkyvyys risteykseen asti on rajoitettu.

Sinisen viivaopasteen merkitys siis on aja hiljentämättä. Meillä vilkkuledin merkitys on saat jossain vaiheessa aja-opasteen. Eli meidän vilkkuledillä ei ole oikeastaan muuta merkitystä kuin että se kertoo, ettei ratikan aja-opastetta ole jätetty valokierrosta tarpeettomana pois. Tällä tiedolla ei ole mitään arvoa raitioliikenteen sujuvoittamisen kanssa, koska asiallisesti ottaen vilkkuledillä sanotaan, että henkilöautoliikenteen sujuvoittaminen kytketään hetkeksi pois päältä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Meillä vilkkuledin merkitys on saat jossain vaiheessa aja-opasteen. Eli meidän vilkkuledillä ei ole oikeastaan muuta merkitystä kuin että se kertoo, ettei ratikan aja-opastetta ole jätetty valokierrosta tarpeettomana pois.


Meillä valopilkun tarkoituksena ei ole opastaa kuljettajaa etuuden toteutumisesta vaan kertoa kuljettajalle ja huoltohenkilökunnalle laiteviasta. Lainaus Helsingin kaupungin sivuilta:



> Valopilkku osoittaa liikennevalojen huoltohenkilökunnalle ja joukkoliikenteen kuljettajille liikennevalojen etuuden toteutumisen. Sen avulla on helppo varmistaa, että pyyntö- ja kuittausilmaisut lähtevät oikealta etäisyydeltä. Samoin huoltohenkilökunta voi valojen toimintaa silmämääräisesti seuratessaan erottaa etuuden vaikutuksen muista mahdollisesta toimintahäiriöistä kuten esimerkiksi liikennevalojen synkronointivirheistä. Joukkoliikenteen kuljettajat voivat vastaavasti ilmoittaa säännöllisesti toteutumatta jäänneistä pyyntöilmaisuista liikenteenohjauskeskuksen

----------


## Antero Alku

> Meillä valopilkun tarkoituksena ei ole opastaa kuljettajaa etuuden toteutumisesta vaan kertoa kuljettajalle ja huoltohenkilökunnalle laiteviasta. Lainaus Helsingin kaupungin sivuilta:


Siis vilkkuledillä ei ole mitään merkitystä joukkoliikenteen sujuvoittamiselle.

Antero

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Siis vilkkuledillä ei ole mitään merkitystä joukkoliikenteen sujuvoittamiselle.


Ei, vaikka harjaantunut kuljettaja voi tunnistaa liikennevalokierron eri vaiheet ja päätellä vilkkuledistä, että etuuspyyntö on onnistunut ja raitiovaunun tai bussin ajolupa tulee tietyn vaiheen jälkeen. Tällöin kuljettaja voi sovittaa nopeutensa niin, että vaunu tai bussi saattaa päästä pysähtymättä risteyksen yli. Ledi helpottaa kuljettajaa ajamaan ennakoivasti ja siten se myös parantaa joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta.

----------


## ess

Nuo ledit vilkkuvat joskus "ikuisesti", mutta silti valotilaus ei ole mennyt läpi. Joskus taas ne eivät vilku ollenkaan ja silti valon saa normaalisti. Itse olen käsittänyt liikennevaloetuisuudet niin että niiden avulla valot ylipäätään vaihtuvat. Joissakin risteyksissä, mikäli tilaus ei mene läpi, valo pysyy S-vaiheessa kunnes liikenteenohjauksen kautta koko risteys laitetaan ns. vilkulle (keltaista autoille ja viivaa ratikoille). Toinen vaihtoehto on että raitiovaunu ajaa S-opastinta päin "omassa vaiheessaan", siis silloin kun nuolivalo tulisi normaalisti. Tämähän toki on laitonta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toinen vaihtoehto on että raitiovaunu ajaa S-opastinta päin "omassa vaiheessaan", siis silloin kun nuolivalo tulisi normaalisti. Tämähän toki on laitonta.


Nähty on, ja on aivan oikein mielestäni. Jos valosysteemi on kökkö, ei kymmenien matkustajien tarvitse jäädä risteykseen. Raitiovaunua väistetään kuitenkin lähes aina, jopa silloin, kun sillä ajetaan ässää päin, joten tämä pikainen ratkaisu on mielestäni oikea eikä suinkaan tulisi olla laiton.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nähty on, ja on aivan oikein mielestäni. Jos valosysteemi on kökkö, ei kymmenien matkustajien tarvitse jäädä risteykseen. Raitiovaunua väistetään kuitenkin lähes aina, jopa silloin, kun sillä ajetaan ässää päin, joten tämä pikainen ratkaisu on mielestäni oikea eikä suinkaan tulisi olla laiton.


Ymmärrän kuljettajan ja matkustajien tuskan, mutta tätä ei pitäisi hyväksyä eikä tähän ryhtyä. Sillä kun sille tielle lähdetään, villi länsi vain villiintyy eikä todelliseen ongelmaan koskaan tule ratkaisua. Eli tämä on juuri sitä autoilijoiden omavaltaisuutta, minkä vuoksi autoilussa ei ole mitään kuria eikä järjestystä. Kun henki on, että liikennesäännöt (ja -valot) on tehty vain vapaan autoilun kiusaksi.

Oikea ratkaisu minusta on, että vaunu seisoo mieluumin vaikka tunnin, niin alkaa jo kiinnostaa autopuolueen poliitikkoakin. Ja hän suostuu siihen, että vika - on se sitten järjestelmän systemaattinen vika tai tekninen vika - oikeasti korjataan.

Tosin voihan siinä käydä toisinkin päin, Pietarin tapaan. Autopuolue toteaa, että eihän se ratikka toimi ollenkaan, seisoo vaan ruuhkassa tuntikausia (kuten autotkin), joten lopetetaan koko touhu.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Oikea ratkaisu minusta on, että vaunu seisoo mieluumin vaikka tunnin, niin alkaa jo kiinnostaa autopuolueen poliitikkoakin. Ja hän suostuu siihen, että vika - on se sitten järjestelmän systemaattinen vika tai tekninen vika - oikeasti korjataan.


Tarkoitinkin sitä, että vikaan puututtaisiin ja tehtäisiin jonkinlainen mahdollinen vararatkaisu, esim. kuskille nappi, josta kutsun liikenteenohjauskeskukseen saisi välittömästi.
Jäi vain kirjoittamatta.  :Redface: 

Tosiaan, liikennerikkomuksia parempi keino olisi ensin saada ihmiset ymmärtämään, mistä on kyse, eli antaa odottaa vaikka maailmanloppuun saakka. Tässä on sitten varjopuolena taas se henkilöautoihin siirtyminen. Näinhän ratikkaverkon systemaattisen hidastamisenkin takia on käymässä. Jotenkin ihmisille pitää osoittaa, että liikennevaloissa seisominen ei johdu raitioliikenteen, vaan poliitikkojen heikkoudesta.

----------


## heka

> Jotenkin ihmisille pitää osoittaa, että liikennevaloissa seisominen ei johdu raitioliikenteen, vaan poliitikkojen heikkoudesta.


Eikö ole oikein olemassa poliitikkojen päättämä tavoite raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisesta. On todella poliitikkojen heikkoutta, että tavoite ei toteudu. Virkamiehistähän tämä hidastusongelma on kiinni, käsittääkseni heiltä puuttuu tahto. Virkamiehethän niistä liikennevalo-ohjelmointien käytännöistä päättävät.

----------


## risukasa

> Nuo ledit vilkkuvat joskus "ikuisesti", mutta silti valotilaus ei ole mennyt läpi. Joskus taas ne eivät vilku ollenkaan ja silti valon saa normaalisti.


Eikö sovi unohtaa Apollonkadun suojatievaloa, jossa vilkkuu helmi-valo silloinkin kun liikennevalot ovat pimeänä!  :Smile: 

Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamistavoitteen taustalla en välttämättä näe mitään suurta poliittista tahtoa etuuksien parantamiselle. Enemmänkin kai poliitikot ovat heittäneet vain pitkän päätyyn toivoen että HKL:ltä löytyisi vielä jotain löysiä mitä voisi ottaa pois. Toisekseen tuo nykyinen nopeutustavoite ei ole kunnianhimoisimmasta päästä eikä Helsingin raitioteiden tarvitse nousta vielä läheskään huippunykyaikaiselle tasolle saavuttaakseen tavoitteen. Mutta toivottavasti tämän varovaisen alun jälkeen näkyisi selvä positiivinen muutos matkustajaluvuissa ja -tyytyväisyydessä, joka ruokkisi halua lisäremontille.

Virkamiehet ovat vain väliporras. Jos poliitikoilta löytyy halua, niin heidät vaihdetaan sopivampiin. Mutta löytyykö Helsingistä ja seudulta tarpeeksi äänestäjiä joilla on raitiomyönteiset arvot...?

----------


## GT8N

Täsmennyksenä sanottakoon, että nuolta ei tarvitse tietenkään turhaan näyttää, mutta silloin toki vaunut, jossa ei ole etuuslaitteita (tai se on epäkunnossa), ovat pulassa. Se tosin on melko marginaalinen ongelma. 

Kuitenkin vaikkapa Liisankadun kaltaisissa paikoissa valoa on roikutettava pitkään, jotta autojonon saa välistä pois. Muissa paikoissa etuuset voi ilmaista lisäopastimella, jotta kuljettaja voi ajaa hiljentämättä ja värit tärähtävät vasta kun vaunu alkaa olla kohdalla, kuten vaikkapa Freiburgissa.

Kuvassa ylhäällä oleva piste on syttynyt vaunun ollessa n. 150m päässä valoista. Viiva on juuri syttymässä, vaunu on selän takana n. 20m päässä:

----------


## ess

> Täsmennyksenä sanottakoon, että nuolta ei tarvitse tietenkään turhaan näyttää, mutta silloin toki vaunut, jossa ei ole etuuslaitteita (tai se on epäkunnossa), ovat pulassa. Se tosin on melko marginaalinen ongelma.


Olisihan se marginaalinen ongelma sikäli mikäli etuudet toimisivat luotettavasti. Usein vaan näissä tilattavissa valoissakaan mitään tarvetta nuolen poisjättämiselle ei ole. On vaan olemassa vaihe, jossa nuoli näytetään jos tilaus tulee, joka muuten on punainen tai S joka suuntaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Tänne foorumille oli joskus linkitettynäkin videoita Strasbourgista. Niissä näkyi, miten etuus toimii siellä. Ratikan opastintolpan ylimmäisenä on sininen pystyviiva, joka palaa kun saapuva vaunu on tunnistettu ja sille on varattu aja-opaste kun vaunu on risteyksen kohdalla. Tarvittaessa tämä sama sininen viivaopaste on esiopastimena ennen risteystä, jos näkyvyys risteykseen asti on rajoitettu.


Tässä video, jossa kuvailemasi tilanne näkyy: I[l] tram di Strasburgo (Youtube) - kohdassa 3:35 - 3:45 mennään vilkkaan risteyksen yli vain vähän hidastaen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tänään tuli kummallinen tilanne Mäkelänkadulla 7A:ssa. Ratikka tuli Uimastadionin pysäkiltä jotakuinkin samassa vaiheessa henkilöautojen kanssa ja samalla vauhdilla. Elimäenkadun risteykseen tultaessa eli juuri ennen Mäkelänrinteen pysäkkiä näen, että samansuuntaisille autoille palaa vihreä, mutta ratikka alkaa hidastaa. Ratikka pysähtyy Elimäentien valoihin ja kohta myös autoille vaihtuu punainen. Menee sekunti-pari ja ratikka saa nuolen ja jatkaa risteyksen yli ilmeisesti nollaviive-etuuden saaneena. Ratikan valo palautuu S:lle saman tien.

Eli ratikka ilmeisesti sai etuuden "juuri niin kuin pitikin" eli ihan liian myöhään. Etuuden olisi kaiken järjen mukaan voinut antaa jo silloin, kun autokaistoillekin paloi vihreä, mutta nyt ratikka joutui turhaan pysähtymään ja samalla lyhennettiin risteävien katujen vaihetta. Säätöä siis todella kaivataan vielä. Minusta liikenteenohjauskeskuksen periaate, että alle 5 sekunnin pysähdys on nollaviive-etuus, on väärä. Nollaviive-etuus tarkoittaa oikeasti sitä, ettei valoihin tarvitse edes hidastaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta liikenteenohjauskeskuksen periaate, että alle 5 sekunnin pysähdys on nollaviive-etuus, on väärä. Nollaviive-etuus tarkoittaa oikeasti sitä, ettei valoihin tarvitse edes hidastaa.


Juuri näin. Mutta tämän termin määrittelyn vuoksi meillä onkin vaikea saada asiaa eteenpäin. Poliitikoilla on syötetty alitajuntaan, että meillähän on jo ratikalla etuudet, joten miksi jotkut taulapäät harrastelijat ja autonvihaajat niitä yhä vaativat.

Minusta onkin parempi lakata puhumasta mistään etuuksista. Mieluummin pitää puhua siitä, että ratikoiden tulee päästä aina pysähtymättä pysäkiltä seuraavalle. On yhdentekevää millä nimellä liikennevaloja silloin nimitetään tai tarvitaanko valoja lainkaan, pääasia ettei tarvitse pysähtyä.

Olen muuten monet kerrat kiroillut mielessäni, kun ratikka saapuu risteykseen, jossa on autoja seisomassa punaisen vasemmalle kääntymisen kieltävän nuolen tähden. Ratikan valoissa vilkkuu ledi, mutta seuraava tapahtuma on päästää ne autot ratikan edestä vasemmalle. Ledi vilkkuu iloisesti tämän episodin ajan kunnes autojen mentyä vihdoin tulee ratikalle aja-opaste. Tämä on hyvin tavallista Viidennen linjan kohdalla tultaessa Hakaniemestä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Tänään tuli kummallinen tilanne Mäkelänkadulla 7A:ssa. Ratikka tuli Uimastadionin pysäkiltä ...


Milloinka olet muuttanut Stadiin? http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uimastadion

----------


## Elmo Allen

> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uimastadion


Uintikeskus tietysti. Mietin vain, että "uimahalli" se ei nimeltään ollut, ja seuraavana tuli mieleen "uimastadion". Enpä ole useasti käynyt, vaikka melkein vieressä asunkin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tänään tuli kummallinen tilanne Mäkelänkadulla 7A:ssa. Ratikka tuli Uimastadionin pysäkiltä jotakuinkin samassa vaiheessa henkilöautojen kanssa ja samalla vauhdilla. Elimäenkadun risteykseen tultaessa eli juuri ennen Mäkelänrinteen pysäkkiä näen, että samansuuntaisille autoille palaa vihreä, mutta ratikka alkaa hidastaa. Ratikka pysähtyy Elimäentien valoihin ja kohta myös autoille vaihtuu punainen. Menee sekunti-pari ja ratikka saa nuolen ja jatkaa risteyksen yli ilmeisesti nollaviive-etuuden saaneena. Ratikan valo palautuu S:lle saman tien.
> 
> Eli ratikka ilmeisesti sai etuuden "juuri niin kuin pitikin" eli ihan liian myöhään. Etuuden olisi kaiken järjen mukaan voinut antaa jo silloin, kun autokaistoillekin paloi vihreä, mutta nyt ratikka joutui turhaan pysähtymään ja samalla lyhennettiin risteävien katujen vaihetta. Säätöä siis todella kaivataan vielä. Minusta liikenteenohjauskeskuksen periaate, että alle 5 sekunnin pysähdys on nollaviive-etuus, on väärä. Nollaviive-etuus tarkoittaa oikeasti sitä, ettei valoihin tarvitse edes hidastaa.


Homma toimisi paremmin jos se nuolivalo palaisi aina kun samansuuntaisille autoillekin on vihreä. Mäkelänkadulla ei silloin juurikaan ratikan omia etuisuuksia tarvittaisi.
Elmon tapauksessa kävi niin kuin tavallista: kaikki kärsivät! Ratikka joutui pysähtymään ja energiaa kului harakoille ja risteävän kadun autoliikenne kärsi lyhentyneen valovaiheen takia.

Näiden nykyisten liikennevalojen ikävä puoli on ennekoimattomuus. Vaikkapa ratikan kannalta ei voi luottaa siihen, että nuoli jaksaa odottaa ratikan tuloa, vaan saattaa vaihtua ässäksi suoraan nenän edessä, joten aina saa varautua jarruttamaan. Sama koskee bussien Helmi-etuuksia.
Kultaako aika muistot, vai oliko ennen asiat oikeasti paremmin, ainakin mitä liikennevaloihin tulee? Ennen valot toimivat yleensä aina samalla kaavalla Helsingin pääkaduilla. Esimerkiksi tiesi, että jos näistä valoista liikkeellelähtiessä varmasti pääsee läpi seuraavistakin mutta sitten voi höllätä kun tiesi, että seuraaviin joutui varmasti pysähtymään. Sama juttu oli ratikoillakin. Mutta nyt, kiitos uudemman tekniikan, valot voivat vaihtua täysin miten sattuu! Liikenteen sujuvuutta se ei paranna minkään osapuolen kannalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta nyt, kiitos uudemman tekniikan, valot voivat vaihtua täysin miten sattuu! Liikenteen sujuvuutta se ei paranna minkään osapuolen kannalta.


Tämä on erittäin hyvä ja tärkeä kommentti käytännön todellisuudesta. Eli hyvää tarkoittava yritys, joka ei toimi kuten pitäisi, muuttaa tilanteen vain huonommaksi. Ja silloin vanha konsti on parempi kuin pussillinen uusia.

Kuljettajallehan on oleellista tietää, voiko jatkaa matkaa hidastamatta vai ei. Jos ledivilkku ei tätä takaa, on aivan sama, onko se ledi vilkkumassa ollenkaan. Jos katsotaan ratioliikenteen keskinopeutta, joka on suunilleen 100 vuotta pysynyt samana, voi todeta, että sen ledivilkun ja kaiken siihen liittyvän voi yhtä hyvin heittää romukoppaan. Jos siitä ei ole kerran hyötyä liikenteen nopeutukseksi, niin kuljettajien on helpompi ajaa kiinteän valorytmin mukaan, kuten Camo viestissään kuvasi.

Antero

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tämä on erittäin hyvä ja tärkeä kommentti käytännön todellisuudesta. Eli hyvää tarkoittava yritys, joka ei toimi kuten pitäisi, muuttaa tilanteen vain huonommaksi. Ja silloin vanha konsti on parempi kuin pussillinen uusia.
> 
> Kuljettajallehan on oleellista tietää, voiko jatkaa matkaa hidastamatta vai ei. Jos ledivilkku ei tätä takaa, on aivan sama, onko se ledi vilkkumassa ollenkaan. Jos katsotaan ratioliikenteen keskinopeutta, joka on suunilleen 100 vuotta pysynyt samana, voi todeta, että sen ledivilkun ja kaiken siihen liittyvän voi yhtä hyvin heittää romukoppaan. Jos siitä ei ole kerran hyötyä liikenteen nopeutukseksi, niin kuljettajien on helpompi ajaa kiinteän valorytmin mukaan, kuten Camo viestissään kuvasi.


Aivan juuri näin.
Myös taloudelliseen ajamiseen liikennevalojen kiinteä toimintarytmi ennakoitavuuden vuoksi antaa paremmat mahdollisuudet oli kulkuneuvo mikä tahansa.

----------


## Compact

> Aivan juuri näin.
> Myös taloudelliseen ajamiseen liikennevalojen kiinteä toimintarytmi ennakoitavuuden vuoksi antaa paremmat mahdollisuudet oli kulkuneuvo mikä tahansa.


VR-Yhtymä Oy:ssä (entinen VR Osakeyhtiö, vielä viime vuonna) on taloudellista ajoa varten perustettu jo joku vuosi sitten ns. Eco Drive -hanke. Siinä on eräänä kohtana liikenteenohjauksen (eli vanhan ajan junasuorituksen) petraaminen siihen, että olisi olemassa "vihreää linjaa" aiempaa enemmän. 

Ihan samaa siis kuin katuliikenteessä bussien/raitiovaunujen liikennevalojen ennakoitavuus. VR-Yhtymällä asia on edennyt, mutta ei kaupunkiliikenteessä.

----------


## Safka

> Homma toimisi paremmin jos se nuolivalo palaisi aina kun samansuuntaisille autoillekin on vihreä. Mäkelänkadulla ei silloin juurikaan ratikan omia etuisuuksia tarvittaisi.


Noin se etupäässä onkin, ja Elmo Allenin kuvailema tilanne on mulle ihan uusi. Kyseessä on voinut olla jokin valorytminvaihdoksen aikaansaama sekaannus.




> Kultaako aika muistot, vai oliko ennen asiat oikeasti paremmin, ainakin mitä liikennevaloihin tulee? Ennen valot toimivat yleensä aina samalla kaavalla Helsingin pääkaduilla.


Tuskin kultaa, koska mullakin on matkustajan (=harrastavan matkustajan) näkökulmasta samankaltaisia muistoja parin vuosikymmenen ajalta. Ennen vanhaanhan valot toimivat tiettyyn aikaan päivästä aina saman kaavan mukaisesti ja eiköhän kuljettajat muutaman kierroksen perästä jo sisäistäneet kulloisenkin rytmin. Nykyään valorytmit muuttuvat sattumanvaraisesti ja jatkuvasti sen mukaan, miten autoja mihinkin suuntaan kulkee. Siis: annetaan joukkoliikenteelle näennäisetuudet ja sen varjolla saa sujuvoitettua autojen matkantekoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Noin se etupäässä onkin, ja Elmo Allenin kuvailema tilanne on mulle ihan uusi. Kyseessä on voinut olla jokin valorytminvaihdoksen aikaansaama sekaannus.


Periaatteessa kai on mahdollista, että 1 ajoi siinä 7A:n edellä ja vaunu pysähtyi odottamaan vain vuoroaan pysäkille. Vaunussa oli sisällä sen verran kova ruuhka, etten nähnyt rataa edessä päin enkä ratikan omia valoja kuin vasta tolpan ohi ajettaessa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Kyseessä on voinut olla jokin valorytminvaihdoksen aikaansaama sekaannus.


Tänä aamuna kasissa oli aika vastaava tilanne kun tulaan Caloniuksenkadulta Mechelininkadulle. Autoilla vihreä, mutta ratikalle S ledi vilkkuen. Sitten kun ratikka on kokonaan pysähtynyt, annetaan sillekin lopulta nuolta, samalla kun autoilta alkaa jo vihreä loppua. Mitään risteyksen toimintaan liittyvää syytä tuolle on hyvin vaikea keksiä: vierestä menevien autojen takia ei kukaan voi kuitenkaan ylittää kiskojakaan.

----------


## Skurutätsy

Olen nyt jokusen kuukauden ajellut ratikkaa työkseni ja olen ihmetellyt tätä liikenevalo asiaa suuresti. Miten voi olla mahdollista ettei valot skulaa meille ton paremmin? :Eek:  Ihan turhaa seisomista iltamyöhällä valoissa vaikka ketään ei näy missään.

Huvikseni eräänä iltana otin aikaa sekkarilla kauanko seison valoissa välillä Arabia-Hietsu-Arabia. Lähtö Artsusta oli 22.05 ja viikon päivä oli torstai. Aikaa valoissa seisomiseen meni 6min49sek, mikä mun mielestä on aika kauan tohon aikaa illasta. :Mad: 

Lisäksi olen ihmetellyt muutamien liikennevalojen "logiikkaa". Esim. Valot Hesperian puiston pysäkin jälkeen kohti Oopperaa vaihtuu useasti meille S:ksi ja autoille palaa pitkään vihreä. Toinen vastaava paikka on Hämeentien aj Sturenkadun risteyksesssä. Autoille palaa vihreä, mutta me joudutaan pysähtymään, vaikka hyvin ehtisi menemään risteyksen yli.
Hankala paikka on myös käännyttäessä Hämeentieltä kohti Kyläsaarenkadun pysäkkiä, valo vaihtuu lähes poikkeuksetta nenän edestä ja sitten odotellaan useasti parikin minuuttia, että saadaan nuolivalo. 

Iltavuorosta pääsen 22.31 Hakaniemessä, ja sen jälkeen odottelen bussia 3-4 min. Poikkeuksetta bussi ottaa skurun kiinni Kurvissa, mutta viimeistään Hattulantien pysäkin kohdalla pyyhkäistään ohi. Ja bussissa on matkustajia ja se joutuu myöskin pysähtelemään pysäkeille, ettei kyse ole pelkästään matkustajien vähyyden vuoksi saavutetusta nopeudesta.

Tähän asiaan pitäisi ehdottomasti saada muutosta, jos raitioliikennettä aiotaan jatkossakin pitää varteenotettavana matkustusvaihtoehtona.

----------


## late-

> Nollaviive-etuus tarkoittaa oikeasti sitä, ettei valoihin tarvitse edes hidastaa.


Kirjaimellisesti kyllä. Minulle kuitenkin riittäisi, ettei ratikan tarvitsisi jollakin ennalta sovitulla kohtuullisella nopeudella pysähtyä. Ainakin Dublinissa ranskalaisten suunnittelemalla pikaraitiotiellä ratikan oma nopeusrajoitus on useammassa paikassa autojen rajoitusta hieman alempi valoja lähestyttäessä jopa sekakaistoilla. Tällä määrätyllä nopeudella valot sitten ehtivät varmasti vaihtua etuuksien avulla.

Etuuksien kokonaan poistamista ehdottaville esimerkki: Kun viimeksi etuudet eivät toimineet lainkaan eräänä sunnuntaina, piti ainakin puoli tusinaa isoa risteystä pyytää vilkuille, jotta ratikat pääsivät liikkumaan mitenkään järkevästi. Muutakin on muuttunut wanhoista hyvistä ajoista kuin valojen toimintalogiikka ja näillä haukutuillakin etuuksilla on aivan keskeinen merkitys nykyisen liikenteen hoitamisessa. Ennakoitavuuden tarpeesta sinänsä olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä.

Meillä valoetuudet on trimmattu aiheuttamaan mahdollisimman vähän häiriötä ja siksi niiden toiminta on hankalammin tulkittavaa kuin karkeampien etuuksien. Sama koskee oikeastaan koko pohjoismaista opastinryhmäohjausta, joka on perinteistä vaiheohjausta tehokkaampaa ja hankalampaa ymmärtää. Paljon mainostetut ulkomaiset etuudet leikkaavat usein todella rajusti kokonaiskapasiteettia eivätkä yleensä salli jalankulkijoiden yhtenäisiä ylityksiä, jotka on meillä katsottu tärkeiksi liikenneturvallisuudenkin kannalta. Ihan vastaavaa toimintaa ei siten meille voi suositella joka paikkaan, mutta monessa paikassa vastaavaan toimivuuteen ratikoiden kannalta pitäisi luullakseni päästä, jos hyväksyttäisiin hiukan suuremmat häiriöt muille osapuolille.

Hiljaisten aikojen turhat viivytykset johtunevat siitä, ettei hiljaisen ajan ohjelmia ja etuuksia ehditä optimoida rajallisilla resursseilla kuin tärkeimpiin risteyksiin. Liikennevalojen kokonaistoiminnan kannalta suurimmat hyödyt saadaan keskittymällä vilkkaan liikenteen valo-ohjauksen toimintaan. Joukkoliikenteellekin tämä pätee sikäli, että tärkeintä on pyrkiä pitämään hitaimmat ajoajat kurissa ja vähentää vaunujen huippusitoutumaa. Koskee erityisesti ratikoita, joiden kustannuksiin kaluston kokonaismäärä vaikuttaa vahvasti.

----------


## Safka

> Tänä aamuna kasissa oli aika vastaava tilanne kun tulaan Caloniuksenkadulta Mechelininkadulle. Autoilla vihreä, mutta ratikalle S ledi vilkkuen. Sitten kun ratikka on kokonaan pysähtynyt, annetaan sillekin lopulta nuolta, samalla kun autoilta alkaa jo vihreä loppua. Mitään risteyksen toimintaan liittyvää syytä tuolle on hyvin vaikea keksiä: vierestä menevien autojen takia ei kukaan voi kuitenkaan ylittää kiskojakaan.



Calonius-Mechelininkatu onkin aika kummajainen. (Siitä on kaiketi puhuttu jo jossakin toisessa ketjussa.) Ko. risteyksessä ratikka saa normaalikierron aikana kaksi kertaa lyhyet valot: toinen on juuri kuvailemasi kaltainen ja toinen on sitten samaan aikaan autojen vihreän kanssa. Suunnassa Salmisaareen vaunu saa valotilauksen vasta kun erkanee autokaistoilta, siis n. 5 metriä ennen risteystä (tai ainakin vasta silloin ratikkakiskojen ylittämien suojateiden valot vaihtuvat punaiselle.) Liekö tähän syynä se, että ratikalle ei palaisi turhaan nuoli, jos se on vaikka jumiutunut autoletkaan. Mutta toteutuksessa taas on ongelmana se, että ratikka aiheuttaa lisää jonoa, kun se viimein pääsee valoihinsa ja joutuu vielä hetkeksi pysähtymään niihin.

Samantyyppinen ongelma on toisinaan Kaisaniemen-Vilhonkatujen kulmassa, jossa ratikka erkanee kohti Kaisaniemen pysäkki. Jos autojen vuoksi vaunu joutuu pysähtymään risteykseen, niin nuoli palaa kiltisti pitkähkön aikaa. Kun sitten autot viimein saavat vihreänsä, niin ratikkakin saa S:nsä: sitten seistään taas. Jonkinnäköinen kytkentä autojen ja ratikan valojen kanssa olisi toivottava: edes vähän aikaa voisi polttaa vihreää ja nuolta samaan aikaan vaikka se hiukan söisikin jalankulkijoiden vihreää.

----------


## Compact

> Samantyyppinen ongelma on toisinaan Kaisaniemen-Vilhonkatujen kulmassa, jossa ratikka erkanee kohti Kaisaniemen pysäkkiä. Jos autojen vuoksi vaunu joutuu pysähtymään risteykseen, niin nuoli palaa kiltisti pitkähkön aikaa. Kun sitten autot viimein saavat vihreänsä, niin ratikkakin saa S:nsä: sitten seistään taas. Jonkinnäköinen kytkentä autojen ja ratikan valojen kanssa olisi toivottava: edes vähän aikaa voisi polttaa vihreää ja nuolta samaan aikaan vaikka se hiukan söisikin jalankulkijoiden vihreää.


Eivätkä tuossa(kaan) jalankulkijat mitään vihreitä odota tai punaisiin pysähdy. Kuten useinmiten, jalankulkuvalot raitiotien yli ovat turhanpäiväinen investointikulu ja pitäisi pikaisesti hävittää.

----------


## ess

> Tänä aamuna kasissa oli aika vastaava tilanne kun tulaan Caloniuksenkadulta Mechelininkadulle. Autoilla vihreä, mutta ratikalle S ledi vilkkuen. Sitten kun ratikka on kokonaan pysähtynyt, annetaan sillekin lopulta nuolta, samalla kun autoilta alkaa jo vihreä loppua. Mitään risteyksen toimintaan liittyvää syytä tuolle on hyvin vaikea keksiä: vierestä menevien autojen takia ei kukaan voi kuitenkaan ylittää kiskojakaan.


Tuossa kohtaa valo toimii vielä ihan järkevästi. Se ei anna vaunulle valoa niin kauan kun on mahdollista että edessä on autoja jotka estäisivät vaunun kulun. Jos valo annettaisiin ennakoiden, se vaihtuisi kerran pari jonka jälkeen tilaus häviää ja valo on pysyvästi S. Mikäli autojonon ohi ei päästäkään niin sitten seistäisiin S:n takana kunnes vastaantuleva vaunu tilaa valon tai pyydetään risteyksen valot vilkulle. Esim. Hietalahdentorin kulmalla Bulevardilla homma menee näin.

----------


## Safka

> Tuossa kohtaa valo toimii vielä ihan järkevästi. Se ei anna vaunulle valoa niin kauan kun on mahdollista että edessä on autoja jotka estäisivät vaunun kulun. Jos valo annettaisiin ennakoiden, se vaihtuisi kerran pari jonka jälkeen tilaus häviää ja valo on pysyvästi S. Mikäli autojonon ohi ei päästäkään niin sitten seistäisiin S:n takana kunnes vastaantuleva vaunu tilaa valon tai pyydetään risteyksen valot vilkulle. Esim. Hietalahdentorin kulmalla Bulevardilla homma menee näin.


Kyllä ratikalle pitää voida polttaa nuolta yhtä kauan kuin autoille vihreää. Se aika on vain kaksista jalankulkuvaloista pois. Ja ilmaisinsysteemin pitää toimia niin, että jos valo kuitenkin vaihtuu S:lle eikä vaunu ehtinyt risteykseen niin nuoli annetaan uudestaan.
(Ei Hietsuntorilla mikään vastaantuleva vaunu valoja tilaa.)

----------


## ess

> Kyllä ratikalle pitää voida polttaa nuolta yhtä kauan kuin autoille vihreää. Se aika on vain kaksista jalankulkuvaloista pois. Ja ilmaisinsysteemin pitää toimia niin, että jos valo kuitenkin vaihtuu S:lle eikä vaunu ehtinyt risteykseen niin nuoli annetaan uudestaan.
> (Ei Hietsuntorilla mikään vastaantuleva vaunu valoja tilaa.)


Ei tilaaa ei. Valo vaihtuu sen pari kertaa ja sen jälkeen se pysyy S:llä. Tuossa ei onneksi tarvitse ajaa kuin yhden suojatien yli. Tämän takia pidän Calonius-Mechelin valosta koska siinä ei tarvitse pelätä että valoa ei saa lainkaan. Jos ratikalle annettavien nuolien määrän pitää olla rajallinen niin tilaus on hoidettava vasta siinä vaiheessa kun mitään esteitä ei voi olla edessä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos ratikalle annettavien nuolien määrän pitää olla rajallinen niin tilaus on hoidettava vasta siinä vaiheessa kun mitään esteitä ei voi olla edessä.


Jos pitää. Toki ei ole mitään järkevää syytä miksi sen pitäisi.

Mechelin-Caloniuksen valo on epäilemättä parempi kuin tuo kuvaamasi Hietalahdessa. Mutta huono se on silti. Tietysti sekin on huonoa, että ratikka ylipäänsä voi juuttua autoletkan taakse, mutta jos sen kanssa joutuu elämään, kyllä valot on mahdollista suunnitella selviämään sekä ruuhkaisissa että ruuhkattomissa tilanteissa.

Tietysti aina voi miettiä, ovatko ne Caloniuksenkadun parkkipaikat välttämättömiä...

----------


## NS

> Ei tilaaa ei. Valo vaihtuu sen pari kertaa ja sen jälkeen se pysyy S:llä.


Onkohan näin myös Satamakadulla Katajanokalla? Toissa päivänä linjan 4 vaunu ei päässyt lähtemään pysäkiltä ennen kuin taakse tuli seuraava vaunu tilaamaan valon. Tuossa vaiheessa ensimmäinen vaunu olikin sitten jo kuusi minuuttia myöhässä. Tämän jälkeen matelu vielä jatkui, sillä myöhään jäänyt vaunu oli välipala, joka ei meinannut jaksaa liukasta Kanavakadun mäkeä ylös lainkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Meillä valoetuudet on trimmattu aiheuttamaan mahdollisimman vähän häiriötä ja siksi niiden toiminta on hankalammin tulkittavaa kuin karkeampien etuuksien. Sama koskee oikeastaan koko pohjoismaista opastinryhmäohjausta, joka on perinteistä vaiheohjausta tehokkaampaa ja hankalampaa ymmärtää. Paljon mainostetut ulkomaiset etuudet leikkaavat usein todella rajusti kokonaiskapasiteettia eivätkä yleensä salli jalankulkijoiden yhtenäisiä ylityksiä, jotka on meillä katsottu tärkeiksi liikenneturvallisuudenkin kannalta.


Mutta eikö ongelma ole itse asiassa siinä, että meillä ajetaan vain turhan tiheällä vuorovälillä? Mitä usemmin ratikan tai bussin valoetuus otetaan, sitä enemmän se vie läpäisyaikaa muulta liikenteeltä, koska tarvitaan useammin myös valokierreon hukka-aikoja. Olennainen ero Keski-Euroopan ja Helsingin etuuksien välillähän on myös siinä, että vaunu- ja junakoko on järestään isompi meillä ja aikatauluperiaate on usein 10 min perusvuoroäli.

Tiedän, että meillä kumarretaan vuoroväliä ja millään muulla ei sitten olekaan väliä. Todellisuudessahan linjanopeus on myös vuorovälin funktio katutason liikenteessä juuri sen vuoksi, että etuuksien mahdottomuus tulee vastaan vuorovälin lyhentyessä. Näin ollen matka-aika odotusaika mukaan lukein pitenee liian lyhyellä vuorovälillä. EMMEtyksissä tätä ei tietenkään oteta huomioon?

Keskustassa on toki joitain hankalia risteyksiä, mutta muuten olen kyllä vahvasti sitä mieltä, että yhtenäisen vihreän vaatimus koko kadun yli raitiokaduilla on tarpeetonta kiusantekoa. Kaupunki on täynnä korokkeilla varustettuja valoristeyksiä, joissa korokkeiden tarkoitus on sallia mahdollisuus ihmisten seisottamiseen keskellä katua, jotta ylitys voidaan jakaa kahteen vaiheeseen. Tietty korokkeen reunalta toiselle voi kävellä tarvitsematta katsoa, ajaako ratikka päälle. Mutta käytännössä raiteiden yli kävellään vasten punaisia ja osataan katsoa, ettei ratikkaa tule. Eikä koroke muuten ole sen kummempi seisontapaikka, on se sitten kahden autokaistan tai auto- ja ratikkakaista välissä.

Vielä huomionarvoista on sekin, että nämä ratikkaraiteiden ylitykset ovat etupäässä pysäkkien yhteydessä. Liikkeellelähtevän tai pysähtymässä olevan vaunun kanssa yliajon riski on toista kuin risteykseen punaisten pelossa tai vanhoihin vihreisiin kaahavilla autoilla.

Antero

----------


## tuppru

Caloniuksenkatu-Mechelininkadun järjestelmä on kyllä aivan onneton: yhtenä päivänä onnistuin jotenkin välttämään valotilauksen kokonaan. Puolestavälistä katua näin kun nuoli vaihtui S:lle. Nelisen minuuttia muistaakseni istuimme siinä, kunnes ilmoitin LOKkiin ja ajoin autojen vihreän mukaan.

En käsitä mikä järki on pitää jalankulkijoille vihreä valo puolikkaalle ylitykselle. Ei vaan uppoa kalloon. Eikö se ajatus ollut että tie pitäisi voida ylittää kerralla, ettei tarvitsisi edes harkita punaista päin kävelemistä?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Onkohan näin myös Satamakadulla Katajanokalla? Toissa päivänä linjan 4 vaunu ei päässyt lähtemään pysäkiltä ennen kuin taakse tuli seuraava vaunu tilaamaan valon. Tuossa vaiheessa ensimmäinen vaunu olikin sitten jo kuusi minuuttia myöhässä.


Risteyksessä saa valon myös ilman etuisuutta, mutta tällöin on ajettava tunnistimelle aivan pysäkin päätyyn asti. Jos valoa jää odottamaan pysäkille, sitä ei tule koskaan. Myös  Hietalahdentorilla valon saa myös perinteisellä tunnistuksella ajamalla tarpeeksi lähelle. Rataverkossa ei tietääkseni ole yhtään risteystä, jossa ei saisi valoa ollenkaan ilman livaa. Liikkuuhan verkolla paljon muutakin kuin linjavaunuja: tilausajoja, huoltovaunuja jne.

----------


## risukasa

> Rataverkossa ei tietääkseni ole yhtään risteystä, jossa ei saisi valoa ollenkaan ilman livaa. Liikkuuhan verkolla paljon muutakin kuin linjavaunuja: tilausajoja, huoltovaunuja jne.


Teoriassa pitäisi olla näin, mutta käytännössä tänä talvena eräänä pyhäaamuna kävi niin, että LIVA lakkasi toimimasta kokonaan kaikissa vuoroissa ja silloin kytkettiin useita risteyksiä vilkulle, koska nuolivaloja ei tullut.

----------


## late-

> Teoriassa pitäisi olla näin, mutta käytännössä tänä talvena eräänä pyhäaamuna kävi niin, että LIVA lakkasi toimimasta kokonaan kaikissa vuoroissa ja silloin kytkettiin useita risteyksiä vilkulle, koska nuolivaloja ei tullut.


Varajärjestelyjä ei ole tehty linjaliikenteen tarpeisiin, vaan niillä taataan livattomien vaunujen edes jonkinmoinen kulku, jos perästä ei tule valoja tilaavaa linjavaunua. Varavihreää saattaa olla vain lyhyt pätkä valokierrossa tai jopa vain joka toisessa kierrossa.

Aika monessa vilkkaassa paikasssa liva on kyllä varmistettu vaihteenkääntölaitteen tilauksella tai silmukalla, jolloin valoja pitäisi saada kohtuullisen hyvin ilmankin. Tosin esimerkiksi Hakaniemen torilta Hämeentielle silmukka on laitettu liian lähelle valopylvästä eivätkä kuljettajat aina osaa ajaa tarpeeksi lähelle, jos livapyyntö ei ole lähtenyt. Vaunun keulan täytyy siinä olla ihan tolpan kohdalla, jolloin valoa ei ainakaan kunnolla enää edes näe.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Teoriassa pitäisi olla näin, mutta käytännössä tänä talvena eräänä pyhäaamuna kävi niin, että LIVA lakkasi toimimasta kokonaan kaikissa vuoroissa ja silloin kytkettiin useita risteyksiä vilkulle, koska nuolivaloja ei tullut.


Nuolivalot kyllä tulevat ilman livaakin, mutta tällöin joudutaan monissa pikkuristeyksissä ja suojatievaloissa pysähtymään ja odottamaan vaihtoehtoista tilaustapaa. Tämä taas on varsin hidasta, joten tuona kyseisenä pyhäaamuna monet vähäpätöisemmät valot kytkettiin vilkulle, jotta vaunut pysyisivät edes jotenkuten aikataulussa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> monet vähäpätöisemmät valot kytkettiin vilkulle, jotta vaunut pysyisivät edes jotenkuten aikataulussa.


Tekisi mieli kysyä, voisiko niitä vähäpätöisempiä valoja kytkeä pysyvästi pois päältä, jotta matka-ajat saataisiin järkevämmiksi.

En toki ole liikennevalosuunnittelun ammattilainen, mutta noin näppituntumalta Flemari-Kaarlenkuja-Kaarlenkatu -kombo hidasti kasia ehkä puoli minuuttia verrattuna aikaan ennen valojen kytkemistä päälle, ja ysillä varmaan sama homma. Kertaakaan en ole ollut ratikassa, joka ajaisi kaikki kolmet valot pysähtymättä läpi, ja kuljen tuosta päivittäin. Eikä autoliikenteen määrä koskaan ole kovin suuri, sitä varten valoja ei tarvitse.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kävin ajamassa Tvärbanan päästä päähän ja yksi hyvä seikka sieltä kannattaa ottaa meillekin uuteen Raide-Jokeriin. NImittäin lipun leimaaminen pysäkillä. Siten vaunussa sisällä ei ole minkäänlaista sähläämistä lipun kanssa. Tvärbanan näytti olevan hieman enemmänkin kuin raitiotie, esim. pysäkit olivat enemmänkin jonkinlaisia asemia ja omaa katuverkosta erotettua rataa runsaasti. Eikä vaunu pysähtynyt muualla kuin pysäkeillä, eli liikennevaloetuudet toimivat.


Iämä liikennevalojuttu on omituinen kun sitä ei meillä saada toimimaan. Vai eikö halutakaan kun se haittaisi yksityisautoilua? Esim. Göteborgissa etuisuudet toimivat jo 1970-luvulla.

----------


## Melamies

> Iämä liikennevalojuttu on omituinen kun sitä ei meillä saada toimimaan. Vai eikö halutakaan kun se haittaisi yksityisautoilua? Esim. Göteborgissa etuisuudet toimivat jo 1970-luvulla.


Valoetuudet haittaavat kaikkea muutakin autoilua kuin ykstityisautoilua, mukaan lukien myös muut kuin Hsl:n ajossa olevat bussit.  Haittaa on myös jalankulkijoille. Helsingissä on siis onnistuttu aiheuttamaan ainakin haittaa muille, kuten liikennevalojen asetuksilla muutenkin.
Ja sen lisäksi siis nyt kerrot vielä, että valoetuudet eivät edes toimi.

----------


## Salomaa

Eihän kysymys ole haitasta, jos yleisesti ymmärretään että 150 henkilöä kuljettava laite menee ensin, sitten muut. Yhteisesti sovittu ajojärjestys ei ole siis haitta.

----------


## Melamies

> Eihän kysymys ole haitasta, jos yleisesti ymmärretään että 150 henkilöä kuljettava laite menee ensin, sitten muut. Yhteisesti sovittu ajojärjestys ei ole siis haitta.


Kyllä se haitta ja kokonaisuutena valtava haitta.  Se on kuitenkin hyväksyttävä (koska joukkoliikenteen pitää sujua) haitta, jos se tehdään järkevästi.  Koko ajan kuitenkin tulee viestiä, että se ei toimi (valoetuuksellisten) joukkoliikennevälineiden kannalta ja aiheuttaa silti haittaa muille. Mitä järkeä tässä on?

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä se haitta ja kokonaisuutena valtava haitta.  Se on kuitenkin hyväksyttävä (koska joukkoliikenteen pitää sujua) haitta, jos se tehdään järkevästi.  Koko ajan kuitenkin tulee viestiä, että se ei toimi (valoetuuksellisten) joukkoliikennevälineiden kannalta ja aiheuttaa silti haittaa muille. Mitä järkeä tässä on?


Missä paikoissa Helsingissä valoetuudet toimivat haitallisesti ? Sellaisen haitan kyllä tiedän, että valoetuuksia ei ole laisinkaan ja vaunu joutuu siksi odottamaan liian pitkään.

----------


## Melamies

> Missä paikoissa Helsingissä valoetuudet toimivat haitallisesti ? Sellaisen haitan kyllä tiedän, että valoetuuksia ei ole laisinkaan ja vaunu joutuu siksi odottamaan liian pitkään.


Ala-asteen matematiikalla voi päätellä, että valoetuus on muille haitallinen. Mutta koskapa valoetuuksia siis tarvitaan, en vastusta niitä sinänsä. Kysymys on hyväksyttävästä haitta-asteesta, joka pitää määritellä ja johon on sitten valojen ohjauslogiikan taivuttava.

Monessa paikassa valoetuus toimii typerästi, koska koko risteys ei ole sumealla (oikeammin joustavalla) logiikalla ohjattu, koska rahapula estää tällaisten risteysten yleistymisen.  Silti ohjelmoinnilla voitaisiin tehdä nykyistä enemmän. Pahin paikka on kuitenkin Pasilassa Ratapihantien ja Asemapäällikönkadun risteys. Busseja ja ratikoita lykkää joka suunnasta. Monesti ehtii evässämpylän syödä omaa vihreää odottaessa. Se on toki hankala risteys muutenkin, paljon risteävää liikennettä ja jalankulkijoita.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuo risteys tosiaan on vaikeampi, koska joukkoliikennevälineitä tulee joka suunnalta. Istuin usein 23:n bussissa odottaen pääsemista Pasilan aseman eteen. Kestää usein kauan, mutta ymmärrän tilanteen ja otan rauhallisesti, koska tällaisessa risteyksessä "etuus" on vähämerkityksempi sanan sisältönä.

Mutta päinvastainen esimerkki on Länsilinkin pysäkki Ruoholahdessa. Vaunu 7 pysäkiltä lähtiessään ajaa suoraan risteyksen yli. Näin on saatu sujuva yhteys satamaan. Myös Ruoholahdenkadun valojärjestelyt tukevat vaunun sujuvaa kulkua.

----------


## tohpeeri

Hämeentiellä  ei juuri koskaan pääse suoraan niinkään pientä väliä kuin Väino Tannerin kenttä - Hakaniemi. Aina seistään jossain, esimerkiksi III linjan valoissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hämeentiellä  ei juuri koskaan pääse suoraan niinkään pientä väliä kuin Väino Tannerin kenttä - Hakaniemi. Aina seistään jossain, esimerkiksi III linjan valoissa.


Perustuu liikennevalomatematiikkaan, joka tässä tapauksessa säätelee sieltä tulevan liikenteen hämeentien sekaan. Liikennevaloista voisikin muuten olla oma ketjunsa. Ehkä sellainen joka niiden ohjelmistoja suunnittelee, voisi aloittaa ketjun.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikan sujuvuus tulee siis paljon riippumaan valoetuisuuksien ohjelmoinnista ja tämähän ei perinteisesti ole ollut Helsingissä kovin hyvällä tolalla.


Siihen voi päästä nyt vaikuttamaan omakätisesti: Helsingin kaupunki hakee projektipäällikköä, joka vastaa raitioliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien toiminnan auditoinnista, kehittämisperiaatteiden määrittelystä ja joka seuraa seuraa joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien toimintaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siihen voi päästä nyt vaikuttamaan omakätisesti: Helsingin kaupunki hakee projektipäällikköä, joka vastaa raitioliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien toiminnan auditoinnista, kehittämisperiaatteiden määrittelystä ja joka seuraa seuraa joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien toimintaa.


No tämä oli kyllä jo melkein parempi uutinen kuin Mäkelänkadun peruskorjaus tai Ilmalan ratikka. Mainiota! Toivottavasti tuohon työhön löytyy ammattitaitoinen henkilö, jolla on sen verran auktoriteettiakin, että saa hommaan liikettä.

----------


## j-lu

> Siihen voi päästä nyt vaikuttamaan omakätisesti: Helsingin kaupunki hakee projektipäällikköä, joka vastaa raitioliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien toiminnan auditoinnista, kehittämisperiaatteiden määrittelystä ja joka seuraa seuraa joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien toimintaa.


Kelpoisuusvaatimuksena insinööriys, jolla kyllä rajataan tehokkaasti projektiosaajien paremmasta päästä suuri osa pihalle.

----------


## Salomaa

Työhaastattelussa voi kysyä että suorittaako hakija omat matkansa joukkoliikenteellä, pyörällä ja jalan. Se olisi tehtävässä eduksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Työhaastattelussa voi kysyä että suorittaako hakija omat matkansa joukkoliikenteellä, pyörällä ja jalan. Se olisi tehtävässä eduksi.


Miten niin? Ei kai tehtävään haeta fillarikommunistia? Eduksi olisi laaja kokemus kaikesta liikenteestä, myös autoilusta. Lisäksi tehtävään valitun pitää valintansa jälkeen perehtyä kunnolla kaikkien ammattikuljettajien työnkuvaan. (ratikka-, bussi-, kuorma-auto-, paku-, ja taksikuskit.)

Hyvät valoetuudet eivät olennaisesti haittaa muuta liikennettä, jotta päästöt ja aikahäviöt eivät lisäänny tarpeettomasti. Toivottavsti tehtävään valittavalla on oikea asenne tähän puoleen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Alkaa kuulostaa siltä, että viisas ihminen pysyy mahdollisimman kaukana tästä työpaikasta.

----------


## petteri

> Alkaa kuulostaa siltä, että viisas ihminen pysyy mahdollisimman kaukana tästä työpaikasta.


Kovaa paineensietokykyä tuossa ainakin vaaditaan ja aikamoista luovimistaitoa, jotta saa tehtyä ja myytyä onnistuneita kompromisseja, joista toki harva kiittää. Toisaalta eipä pääse ainakin tylsistymään liian helpoissa hommissa. ;-)

----------


## Salomaa

> Miten niin? Ei kai tehtävään haeta fillarikommunistia? Eduksi olisi laaja kokemus kaikesta liikenteestä, myös autoilusta. Lisäksi tehtävään valitun pitää valintansa jälkeen perehtyä kunnolla kaikkien ammattikuljettajien työnkuvaan. (ratikka-, bussi-, kuorma-auto-, paku-, ja taksikuskit.)
> 
> Hyvät valoetuudet eivät olennaisesti haittaa muuta liikennettä, jotta päästöt ja aikahäviöt eivät lisäänny tarpeettomasti. Toivottavsti tehtävään valittavalla on oikea asenne tähän puoleen.


Valittavan henkilön tulisi olla halukas kehittämään voimakkaassti joukkoliikennettä.  Haitallista olisi jos valittava henkilö tekee matkansa henkilöautolla. Sen sijaan joukkoliikennekokemus matkustajana auttaa työssä oleellisesti, kun itse konkreettisesti kokee, missä joukkoliikenneväline seisoo turhaan yksityisautojen seassa.

----------


## Melamies

> Valittavan henkilön tulisi olla halukas kehittämään voimakkaassti joukkoliikennettä.  Haitallista olisi jos valittava henkilö tekee matkansa henkilöautolla. Sen sijaan joukkoliikennekokemus matkustajana auttaa työssä oleellisesti, kun itse konkreettisesti kokee, missä joukkoliikenneväline seisoo turhaan yksityisautojen seassa.


Entä jos tekee osan matkoistaan joukkoliikenteellä ja osan yksityisautolla? Joukkoliikennekokemus matkustajana voi auttaa huomaamaan osan ongelmista, mutta kyllä ne saadaan tietoon muutenkin. Kokonaisuuden hahmottaminen on tässäkin oleeellista. Maailmassa on muutakin kuin joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Salomaa

> Entä jos tekee osan matkoistaan joukkoliikenteellä ja osan yksityisautolla? Joukkoliikennekokemus matkustajana voi auttaa huomaamaan osan ongelmista, mutta kyllä ne saadaan tietoon muutenkin. Kokonaisuuden hahmottaminen on tässäkin oleeellista. Maailmassa on muutakin kuin joukkoliikenne.


Helsingissä on uusia hienoja Artic- vaunuja, kotimaisia ja huippuluokkaa ja erityisesti Helsinkiin suunniteltuja, jotta vaunuista saadaan täysi hyöty irti, pitää raitiovaunun matkanopeutta kasvattaa.  Suurimpia hidastuksen aiheuttajia on katuverkossa olevat yksityisautot. Joukkoliikennemyönteinen henkilö osaa ja uskaltaa rohkeita ratkaisuja joukkoliikenne-etuuksien lisäämiseksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Helsingissä on uusia hienoja Artic- vaunuja, kotimaisia ja huippuluokkaa ja erityisesti Helsinkiin suunniteltuja, jotta vaunuista saadaan täysi hyöty irti, pitää raitiovaunun matkanopeutta kasvattaa.  Suurimpia hidastuksen aiheuttajia on katuverkossa olevat yksityisautot. Joukkoliikennemyönteinen henkilö osaa ja uskaltaa rohkeita ratkaisuja joukkoliikenne-etuuksien lisäämiseksi.


Nyt taidat ajattella kuin arkkitehti, nimittäin esteettisyys ja toimivuus ovat heille usein vaihtoehtoja. Minä yhdistäisin ne. 

Yhdistäisin myös kaikkien edut valoetuuksissa niin, että valoetuudet eivät *kohtuuttomasti* haittaa muuta liikennettä. Mielestäni se on kaunis ajatus, jos ei sitten haluta tukahduttaa kaikkea muuta liikennettä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nyt taidat ajattella kuin arkkitehti, nimittäin esteettisyys ja toimivuus ovat heille usein vaihtoehtoja. Minä yhdistäisin ne. 
> 
> Yhdistäisin myös kaikkien edut valoetuuksissa niin, että valoetuudet eivät *kohtuuttomasti* haittaa muuta liikennettä. Mielestäni se on kaunis ajatus, jos ei sitten haluta tukahduttaa kaikkea muuta liikennettä.


Virkamiehet ja poliittiset päättäjät ovat sopineet linjauksesta, missä kaupunkia kasvatetaan ja tiivistetään sekä joukkoliikenteen osuutta lisätään. Suomeksi tarkoittaa mm. sitä yksityisautoilija odottaa valoissa kunnes raitiovaunutulee ja ohittaa valot. Se on luonnollisesti oikea ratkaisu kun vaunussa on 100 matkustajaa ja Bemarissa yksi pomo solmio kireällä. Tiivistyvässä kaupungissa pitää myös lisätä joukkoliikenteelle pyhitettyjä kaistoja.

----------


## Melamies

> Virkamiehet ja poliittiset päättäjät ovat sopineet linjauksesta, missä kaupunkia kasvatetaan ja tiivistetään sekä joukkoliikenteen osuutta lisätään. Suomeksi tarkoittaa mm. sitä yksityisautoilija odottaa valoissa kunnes raitiovaunutulee ja ohittaa valot. Se on luonnollisesti oikea ratkaisu kun vaunussa on 100 matkustajaa ja Bemarissa yksi pomo solmio kireällä. Tiivistyvässä kaupungissa pitää myös lisätä joukkoliikenteelle pyhitettyjä kaistoja.


Vielä kerran: en vastusta valoetuuksia, vaan huonosti toteutettuja valoetuuksia.

Takakireän johtavassa asemassa olevan toimihenkilön lisäksi valoissa seisovat myös muut kuin HSL-liikenteen bussit, taksit ja muut hyötyajoneuvot. Sillä on merkitystä seisovatko ne valoissa ylimääräistä 30 sekuntia  vai kolme minuuttia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Vielä kerran: en vastusta valoetuuksia, vaan huonosti toteutettuja valoetuuksia.
> 
> Takakireän johtavassa asemassa olevan toimihenkilön lisäksi valoissa seisovat myös muut kuin HSL-liikenteen bussit, taksit ja muut hyötyajoneuvot. Sillä on merkitystä seisovatko ne valoissa ylimääräistä 30 sekuntia  vai kolme minuuttia.


sillä on tosiaan merkitystä. Kaikki pääsevät jossain vaiheessa valoista läpi ja turhaa päästöä valoissa seisomisella myös pitää välttää. Mutta sillä on myös merkitystä, mitkä ajoneuvot ajavat ensin. Joissain paikoissa on jo olemassa hyvin toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia, mutta niita pitää saada ehdottomasti lisää. Uudessa kaupunkistrategiassa yksityisautoilua supistetaan, joukkoliikennettä parannetaan. Helsingin kantakaupunkiin tulee myös jossain vaiheessa tietullit, koska niiden edut ovat kiistattomat. Kokoomus jarruttaa hanketta, mutta ei se sitä yksin voi vuodesta toiseen tehdä.

Missä ne huonosti toteutetut valoetuudet sijaitsevat ?

----------


## PepeB

> Missä ne huonosti toteutetut valoetuudet sijaitsevat ?


Surkeat etuudet löytyvät ainakin Hämeentien ja Lahdentien risteyksestä, jossa 6 ja 8 kääntyvät Arabiaan. Niiden etuus katkoo vihreää aaltoa aika ikävästi.
Toinen, tosin en tiedä onko se etuuksien vika, on Paavalin kirkon vieressä, Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun risteys. Siinä ei vika ole sinänsä siinä, kuka saa ajaa ensin, mutta toisinaan valot saattavat pysyä kaikille punaisia useita minuutteja.  :Laughing:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Surkeat etuudet löytyvät ainakin Hämeentien ja Lahdentien risteyksestä, jossa 6 ja 8 kääntyvät Arabiaan. Niiden etuus katkoo vihreää aaltoa aika ikävästi.
> Toinen, tosin en tiedä onko se etuuksien vika, on Paavalin kirkon vieressä, Hämeentien ja Sturenkadun risteys. Siinä ei vika ole sinänsä siinä, kuka saa ajaa ensin, mutta toisinaan valot saattavat pysyä kaikille punaisia useita minuutteja.


Hämeentien ja Kustaa Vaasan tien risteyksessä raitiovaunujen valoetuisuudet on toteutettu niin surkeasti, ettei niillä ole käytännössä juuri minkäänlaista hidastusvaikutusta normaaliin valokiertoon. Hämeentieltä tulevilla busseillakin on parempi etuisuus kuin ratikalla. 

Sturenkadun risteyksessä ilmenevät pitkät punaiset ilmenevät oman kokemukseni mukaan niinä hetkinä kun valokoje vaihtaa valorytmistä toiseen eli esimerkiksi aamuruuhkan ohjelmasta vaihdetaan päiväohjelmaan, päiväohjelmasta iltaruuhkaan jne. Vastaavia muutosvaloja näkee muissakin risteyksissä, mutta Sturenkadulla tuo vaihto on yksi epäsujuvimmista.

----------

